# Have you tried "Vonage" to make calls via the computer?



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried Vonage for their "black box" to connect to a modem and call international? They offer rates of 15 to 25 dllrs per month depending on the plan and say the international calls are easy and unlimited.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

mxfan said:


> Has anyone tried Vonage for their "black box" to connect to a modem and call international? They offer rates of 15 to 25 dllrs per month depending on the plan and say the international calls are easy and unlimited.


I used to have Vonage back when voip was first becoming popular, but left them shortly after Ooma came out. Ooma is WAY better and MUCH cheaper. Vonage works fine, but it is outrageously expensive and they make it difficult to cancel once you sign up with them.

There are quite a few options that would be much less expensive than Vonage.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Our friends had 2 Vonage lines a few years ago but cancelled them both, bought a couple of MagicJacks and have an international calling plan from Telmex. Apparently Vonage was specifically being blocked by Telmex so MJ worked better.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

RTL44 said:


> I used to have Vonage back when voip was first becoming popular, but left them shortly after Ooma came out. Ooma is WAY better and MUCH cheaper. Vonage works fine, but it is outrageously expensive and they make it difficult to cancel once you sign up with them.
> 
> There are quite a few options that would be much less expensive than Vonage.


Just looked up the ooma site: The catch:

"Note that ooma is intended as a United States service only. From the U.S. you can use ooma to call any phone in the world but from outside the U.S. you can only call other ooma customers."


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> Just looked up the ooma site: The catch:
> 
> "Note that ooma is intended as a United States service only. From the U.S. you can use ooma to call any phone in the world but from outside the U.S. you can only call other ooma customers."


It's only a catch if you want to have a "Mexican" phone number. If you want a US number and the ability to call (and receive calls) to/from the US for free, then all you have to do is establish your account in the US with the US number that you get from them. Then, you can take your device (and your phone #) with you and have phone service as long as you have Internet access. I know that is not necessarily as intended, but people do that - with Ooma, Magic Jack, Vonage, etc. If you do a google search of using Ooma in Mexico, you'll see that many people have done this. In fact, you will find threads on the Ooma website discussing this.

The downside would be that you can't make calls to Mexican phone numbers.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

I got an e-mail today from Ooma. They are having a sale that is truly is a great deal:

< snip>

One thing I forgot to mention is that they have an app for the iPhone that allows you to make calls (and access voicemail) anywhere you have wifi as if you were calling from your Ooma home number.

I don't work for them, I just think they are the best as far as VOIP phone service goes.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

MagicJack has offered that for a year. You can run the app on android, iPhone with just one number and subscription.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

kcowan said:


> MagicJack has offered that for a year. You can run the app on android, iPhone with just one number and subscription.


That's cool. So maybe they have caught up with ooma.


----------



## drope (May 1, 2014)

kcowan said:


> Our friends had 2 Vonage lines a few years ago but cancelled them both, bought a couple of MagicJacks and have an international calling plan from Telmex. Apparently Vonage was specifically being blocked by Telmex so MJ worked better.


Blocked by telmex?- wrong! We have used Vonage for over10 years[8 in Mexico] and are very happy with the service in every respect. You don't need a computer,just internet connection but not dial up.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

drope said:


> Blocked by telmex?- wrong! We have used Vonage for over10 years[8 in Mexico] and are very happy with the service in every respect. You don't need a computer,just internet connection but not dial up.


...and $30+ a month.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

drope said:


> Blocked by telmex?- wrong! We have used Vonage for over10 years[8 in Mexico] and are very happy with the service in every respect. You don't need a computer,just internet connection but not dial up.


Well I can only speak for PV. My friends were against MJ and I said "What have you got to lose?". They tried it and immediately switched because it was so much better. YMMV!

ooma would probably also have been better...but MJ was dead simple.


----------

